# Where to buy shrimps



## icebabys (Oct 8, 2009)

I just bought three red cherry shrimps at S$2.50 each. can anyone advise where i can buy more varity of shrimps or rcs at a cheaper price?


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

here some member selling different shrimp at different price.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

People will sell them for at most 1.00 each, plus shipping costs. Just look in for sale.


----------



## bpmox (Jan 6, 2007)

You should visit aquabid.com: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwinverts


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Bump aquabid for cheap prices, still its better to purchase inhouse!
Might I suggest, epicfish for some excellent cherries at 1.00 each?
He also offers free shipping. So buy 20 and enjoy your shrimp. Also, edit your profile so people know where you are from!!

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/55055-fs-red-cherry-shrimp-rcs.html


----------



## icebabys (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok. Sorry. Indicated Singapore in my profile. 

Now I bought 3 cherry red shrimps, 5 red and white strips shrimps and 5 black and white shrimps. 

If the red ones are cherry red shrimps, wat are the red/white and black/white shrimps called? 

Any good plc to buy cheap shrimps in Singapore?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

red/white striped are probably crystal red shrimp (CRS) and the black/white striped are probably crystal black shrimp (CBS) or sometimes called black bee shrimp.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

icebabys said:


> Ok. Sorry. Indicated Singapore in my profile.
> 
> Now I bought 3 cherry red shrimps, 5 red and white strips shrimps and 5 black and white shrimps.
> 
> ...


There is a singaporean based forum just like this one, I forgot what it is called but it is easy to find as I often came across it and I know they have the same topic on the fish stores too.


----------



## turk12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Went to aquabid site where you have to register to buy and they said they aren't taking any new registrations at this time. Anyone have any experience w/them and know why they wouldn't be taking on new members?


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

I know a while back they were changing servers that could b it. U might try to register again in a few days


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

Great website, and has a lot of Non-USA sellers/buyers.

http://www.shrimpnow.com/modules/Jig/index.php


----------



## Bettatail (Jan 14, 2009)

arowana fanatic, http://arofanatics.com/forums/index.php
a popular site for hobbyists from other side of the globe.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

They've been saying that for several weeks. They're a great place to buy if you can get a profile. I have a colleague that's been trying to sign up for a month without success. I think it's a server space problem. Maybe they'll upgrade again in the future or something and they can accept new members then.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

5 red and white strips shrimps and 5 black and white shrimps.

- That sounds crystal red shrimps and crystal black shrimps to me. They will NOT breed with cherry shrimps.


----------

